# Compound Butters - Post your favorite recipe



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 13, 2004)

I love making and using compound butters.   I usually make up my own combinations  like PARSLEY/DILL/LEMON ZEST for seafood and fish,  PARSLEY/GARLIC for bruschetta and many Italian dishes,  CILANTRO/LIME ZEST/CHIPOTLE POWDER,  for Mexican dishes and sauteing  seafood,  and my favorite  TABASCO SAUCE/GARLIC/LEMON ZEST/CAJUN SEASONING/CHIPOTLE POWDER  shrimp, scallops, and many other Mexican style dishes.   I know there are a ton of other combinations out there and I'd like to know what your favorites are and how you use them.   I drop the butters onto a flat dish in Tablespoonsful then freeze for a couple of hours.   When they're frozen, I put them in zip loc bags.  It's so convenient to toss one or two into a pan or pot of soup, or whatever, without having to make them up on the spot.  So what's your favorite???


----------



## GB (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't really have a favorite as I just make them with whatever I have lying around in the kitchen and fridge. I love making and using them though. I guess thinking back, one of my favorites had basil, lemon, capers, garlic,  and white wine among other things.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 13, 2004)

*Seasoned BUtters*

It depends on what I am using it for.  I have a small herb garden and use varigated sage butter for corn on the cob; parsley, sage, rosemary & lemon thyme (sounds like a good title for a song) for steak or pork chops.  The other day I pounded a boneless/skinless chicken breast to 1/4 inch thick and made a mixture of the song herbs and added minced garlic and ginger and a few finely ground bread crumbs and mixed all with the butter and stuffed and rolled the chicken.  Deglazed pan with chicken stock and dry vermouth and butter.  It was very good.  I am liking all of the varieties of butter mixes here.  







  :roll:  GO DUCKS


----------



## buckytom (Sep 14, 2004)

whatever fresh herbs are growing well in my garden.

sage and thyme butter
roasted garlic and purple basil butter (looks cool too)
raw garlic, sea salt, parsley, and sweet basil (for crostini)
paprika, garlic powder, and thyme butter (great rubbed on a roasting chicken)


----------



## cafeandy (Sep 14, 2004)

oh, man...
i'm executive chef for a high-end hunting lodge out in west texas and this past weekend i had the grill master cook 30 nicely marbled [usda choice] rib eyes.  i made the usual steak sauces and then i made a roasted garlic/gorgonzola butter as an alternative for the steaks...unbelievably rich.

the hunters loved it...i was almost a god for about an hour there.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi....

Gorgonzola butter, made with roasted garlic, gorganzola, parsley and S+P to taste. Unsalted butter being the base. Served on ribeyes, TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow!!!  Thanks so much for the great responses.  I've printed every one of them and you can bet they'll be added to my files.  I especially like the BASIL/LEMON/CAPERS  and the GORGONZOLA/ROASTED GARLIC/PARSLEY.  I have seen this one before in cooking magazines but being a purist when it comes to steak I've hesitated to use it.   I'm going to try it this weekend on HALF of my steak to see what happens.  Keep them coming and thanks again.  You've given me some great stuff here.
BTW this morning we had one of our favorites,  BUTTER/HONEY/CINNAMON/HAZELNUT MEAL    on fresh croissants.  Ohhhhhh it just doesn't get much better.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 14, 2004)

I got the recipe from Bon Appetit mag.....it was the cover recipe 3 months ago. Freeze the leftovers.


----------



## Alix (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't really think it is a compound butter as it only has one flavour, but IMHO maple butter from Quebec is absolutely outstanding on toast, pancakes etc.


----------



## cafeandy (Sep 14, 2004)

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> I got the recipe from Bon Appetit mag.....it was the cover recipe 3 months ago. Freeze the leftovers.



topaz-
check your pt


----------



## middie (Sep 14, 2004)

mine's very simple with garlic parsley and basil


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 16, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> I don't really think it is a compound butter as it only has one flavour, but IMHO maple butter from Quebec is absolutely outstanding on toast, pancakes etc.



You're right Alix, I forgot about that one.  We put maple butter on our pancakes and waffles and cinnamon/sugar butter on toast.   I guess you can make up pretty much any combination that suits you.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 16, 2004)

cafeandy said:
			
		

> oh, man...
> i'm executive chef for a high-end hunting lodge out in west texas and this past weekend i had the grill master cook 30 nicely marbled [usda choice] rib eyes.  i made the usual steak sauces and then i made a roasted garlic/gorgonzola butter as an alternative for the steaks...unbelievably rich.
> 
> the hunters loved it...i was almost a god for about an hour there.



Cafeandy, going to try the garlic/gorgonzola tonight, love them both.  The only thing in which garlic does not go in my house is the brownies.  I am assuming you roasted the garlic and then mixed it with the gorgonzola and butter??  Thanks for sharing.  






   :roll:   
GO DUCKS

I tried it last night and it was GREAT. It has my vote, and if I ever get to Texas I will visit your restaurant.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 17, 2004)

Andy.....

I responded to your PT a few days ago.....did you pick it up yet?


----------



## Juliev (Sep 17, 2004)

I love honey butter.. on pancakes and waffles.. mmmmm.. or fresh muffins!

I like garlic butter on grilled corn or a flavoring for grilled steak, chicken or seafood!


----------



## middie (Sep 17, 2004)

good on pork chops too *yummy*


----------



## ironchef (Sep 19, 2004)

a nicoise olive compound butter that I use to make a nage with.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 19, 2004)

ironchef said:
			
		

> a nicoise olive compound butter that I use to make a nage with.



definition of nage, please.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 19, 2004)

the simplest definition of a nage is that it is basically a broth or consomme that is used as the sauce for a dish. it is mainly used for lighter seafood dishes.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 19, 2004)

ironchef said:
			
		

> the simplest definition of a nage is that it is basically a broth or consomme that is used as the sauce for a dish. it is mainly used for lighter seafood dishes.



thanks.  I thought nicoise only referred to that French salad with tuna in it.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 19, 2004)

This is  only slightly related.  Emeril did an entire show last night and today entitled Butter is Better and has some interesting recipes.





 DUCKS GOT PLUCKED BY THE SOONERS


----------



## ironchef (Sep 19, 2004)

nicoise is a type of olive. taste and texture wise, it is similar to gaetta olives. they are both a little more milder in flavor than kalamatta olives.

the nicoise compound butter basically has nicoise olives, anchovy paste, capers, thyme, garlic, rosemary, lemon, and shallots. the butter is then added to a seafood fume or consomme to make the nage, or you can steam or roast the item with the butter as the flavoring agent.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 19, 2004)

ironchef said:
			
		

> nicoise is a type of olive. taste and texture wise, it is similar to gaetta olives. they are both a little more milder in flavor than kalamatta olives.
> 
> the nicoise compound butter basically has nicoise olives, anchovy paste, capers, thyme, garlic, rosemary, lemon, and shallots. the butter is then added to a seafood fume or consomme to make the nage, or you can steam or roast the item with the butter as the flavoring agent.



Thanks.  I'm assuming all that stuff is chopped into oblivion first?  My sister and her husband were stationed in Gaeta, Italy for a year with the Navy. Is that where the olives come from?


----------



## ironchef (Sep 19, 2004)

not quite sure where Gaeta is in Italy, but this website talks about the olive's background.

http://www.arborfood.com/dining-in/

as for the butter, we chop everything in a food processor, then add to the softened butter in a mixer (similar to a kitchen aid), incorporate it all together, roll into logs, wrap with parchment paper, then freeze.

one tip for making compound butter is to ALWAYS use unsalted butter. it's easier to control in terms of the salt content in a dish, and you get a better "true" butter flavor.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 19, 2004)

ironchef said:
			
		

> not quite sure where Gaeta is in Italy, but this website talks about the olive's background.
> 
> http://www.arborfood.com/dining-in/
> 
> ...



Gaeta is near Naples, so that must be right.  Of course one must use unsalted butter - for almost everything!   T'amks again.


----------



## cafeandy (Sep 19, 2004)

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> Andy.....
> 
> I responded to your PT a few days ago.....did you pick it up yet?



yes, i did...thanx.  i've been out of town since thursday.


----------

